# Verständnisfrage Beckhoff



## lubof (2 Januar 2011)

hallo zusammen. ich komme hauptsäclich aus der simatic-welt und interessiere mich für die beckhoff-lösungen.
so wie ich bisher erfahren habe, basieren die beckhoff-steuerungen ja auf pc-technik. nun wollte ich fragen, ob ich das so richtig verstanden habe?

ich möchte dazu nämlich einen ganz normalen PC nehmen, und diesen mit TwinCat zur SPS umfunktionieren. ebenenso soll daruaf dann eine visualisierung laufen... die kommunikation nach außen hätte ich mir über eine profibus-pci-karte die mit einem busklemmencontroller verbunden ist gedacht. würde so etwas funktionieren? wenn ja, was würde ich dazu alles brauchen? wäre dann auch eine kommunikation über profibus mit einer s7 möglich?

hoffe das waren jetzt nicht zu viele fragen auf einmal. vielen dank schon mal


----------



## trinitaucher (2 Januar 2011)

lubof schrieb:


> so wie ich bisher erfahren habe, basieren die beckhoff-steuerungen ja auf pc-technik. nun wollte ich fragen, ob ich das so richtig verstanden habe?


Beckhoff hat von Beginn an die verfügbare PC-Technik zur Maschinensteuerung eingesetzt. Ende der 90er dann die Software TwinCAT erfunden, um einen "gewöhnlichen" PC mit WIndows-Betriebsystem zur Maschinensteuerung nutzen zu können.
Aber die bieten auch Mikrocontrollersteuerung ohen Betriebssystem an (BC- und BC-Serie) für den unteren Leistungsbereich an.


lubof schrieb:


> ich möchte dazu nämlich einen ganz normalen PC nehmen, und diesen mit TwinCat zur SPS umfunktionieren. ebenenso soll daruaf dann eine visualisierung laufen... die kommunikation nach außen hätte ich mir über eine profibus-pci-karte die mit einem busklemmencontroller verbunden ist gedacht. würde so etwas funktionieren? wenn ja, was würde ich dazu alles brauchen? wäre dann auch eine kommunikation über profibus mit einer s7 möglich?


Prinzipiell geht das. Aber nicht jeder PC ist, sagen wir mal ... kompatibel. Ob's tatsächlich funktioniert musst du ausprobieren. Lad dir dazu mal die TwiNCAT-Demo und schau ob's läuft. Entweder du bekommst schon beim Start der Software Probleme oder das System jittert so stark, dass die Echtzeit unbrauchbar ist.
Nutz mal die Forensuche. Es gibt schon etliche Threads zu dieser Thematik hier im Forum.

Also du brauchst einen kompatiblen PC mit Windows 32 Bit Betriebssystem. Ob TwinCAT schon mit Win 7 läuft weiß ich nicht. XP mit 32 Bit geht auf jeden Fall.
An Profibuskarten nimmst du die von Beckhoff (FC31xx). Buskopper und E/As ebenso:
http://beckhoff.de/default.asp?pc_cards_switches/fc3101_fc3102.htm
http://beckhoff.de/default.asp?bus_terminal/bk3150.htm

Übrigens steht dir mit Beckhoff-Technik die Wahl für fast jedes beliebige Kommunikationssystem frei. Es muss nicht Profibus sein:
http://beckhoff.de/default.asp?bus_terminal/buskopl.htm
Ethernet und EtherCAT sind in der Beckhoff-Welt sehr populär.

Um mit Siemens zu kommunizieren geht auf Feldebene am besten Profibus, denke ich mal. Auf Leitebene würde ich OPC nehme. Als OPC-Server bietet Beckhoff das "normale" OPC und OPC UA.

Die Visualisierung auf dem TwinCAT-Rechner kann mit der TwinCAT-Visu oder einer selbstgeschriebenen Hochsprachenlösung (Kommunikaiton über "ADS") geschehen. Oder jede andere Visualisierungslösung mit ADS-Schnittstelle oder wieder OPC.


----------



## lubof (3 Januar 2011)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Prinzipiell geht das. Aber nicht jeder PC ist, sagen wir mal ... kompatibel. Ob's tatsächlich funktioniert musst du ausprobieren.


 
ja, dass es nicht gerade ein pc aus den frühen 90ern sein sollte ist mir schon klar ;-) habe die demo mal auf dem gedachten pc installiert. läuft ohne probleme. Das wäre dann doch schon mal die erste hürde, oder?

dann werde ich mich mal in die materie genauer einlesen. vielen dank nochmal


----------



## trinitaucher (3 Januar 2011)

lubof schrieb:


> habe die demo mal auf dem gedachten pc installiert. läuft ohne probleme. Das wäre dann doch schon mal die erste hürde, oder?


Zweite Hürde: Qualität der Echtzeit:

Folgender Test:
Per TwinCAT-Symbol in der Taskleiste das TwinCAT in den "Run-Modus" versetzen (Symbol muss grün sein). Dann "System Manager" öffnen und unter System-Konfiguration => Echtzeit-Einstellungen => Online nachschauen, ob die System Latenzzeit gleichmäßig unter 5µs bleibt.
Falls positiv => zweite Hürde geschafft


----------



## drfunfrock (3 Januar 2011)

Eine Anmerkung: Ethercat funkt nur gut mit Netzwerkkarten, die mit Intelchips bestückt sind. 

Das ist übrigens auch oft für Vision-System-Kameras mit GigE-Vision Interface wahr. Der Grund liegt wohl darin, dass Intel noch Chips produziert, die die CPU entlasten können.


----------



## KGU (4 Januar 2011)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Ob TwinCAT schon mit Win 7 läuft weiß ich nicht. XP mit 32 Bit geht auf jeden Fall.



Die aktuellen Versionen von TwinCAT2.11 und TwinCAT2.11R2 laufen mit Win7.


----------



## kaputt (4 Januar 2011)

@lubof

Did you see these Twincat videos on Youtube?

Here does Archie Jobs speek warm for the Beckhoff HW.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xUttaGaKhE

And here is an example using a PC and the printer port as IO (from t=4:00)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h54gtseymrI&feature=related

MfG
Kaputt


----------

